# Derailleur Question???



## STIKSHIFTER (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey Experts!  
What's the correct derailleur for a '70 Orange Krate?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 20, 2017)

Here's a picture of an original on an untouched bike





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Genuine Rides, 
Thanks for the photo.  That helps a lot!


----------

